# Small animal bedding options?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi! I know that you can use Carefresh bedding for hamsters, gerbils, mice, etc. but is there a cheaper option? I saw that some people were using toilet paper and paper towels.. this probably sounds funny but would dried grass work? We have a huge yard with a lot of grass that we hand pick and dry for our rabbits and goats to eat as treats. What about newspaper? Would the ink bother them? I know that it is always a HUGE discussion among small animal people about if wood shavings are OK. Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I mentioned on your other thread that we use oak pellets for my rats. They are very absorbent and I never smell my rodents. I have used this for rabbits too. I have never used it for a hamster but I bet it would be okay. I also give them torn newspaper to shred as most small animals like to make nests. We have used straw so dried grass should work as well.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I use equine bedding for my rabbits litterboxes, it is those pellets and it works great and is quite cheap. You can find it at a tractor supply or a feed store, it is also very absorbent I would recommend it! Just please don't use pine or cedar shavings because that is bad for small animals, but you can use aspen or other bedding.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK! I just didn't know if for some reason it would be bad for them to eat it or something lol.. a complete newbie to the pocket pet world!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

aspen wood shaving work. just don't ever use pine. if you use the aspen I would provide some ripped up toilet paper for bedding material


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

I use wood pellets (for stoves) that I purchase at the local feed store. Pine, not cedar! Use it for the guinea pigs' bedding and cat litter box. For the guinea pigs, I have sewn blankets, hot-pad sized "lily pads", and hammocks so they are not always on the pellets. The pellets expand when wet, so they are very hard when fresh (not good on bare feet) but small bits of sawdust when moist. The pellets smell nice. 

Both cat box and pig cage is cleaned weekly. I found newspaper to be very dusty. I do not use clumping cat litter as I've heard several stories about the cats ingesting too much and getting too large a clump in their stomach to pass. 

When the barn entrance was super soggy, I opened up a bag of pine pellets and poured it on the walkway. The goats thought it was grain and went to town! I freaked out and locked everyone up, stomped the pellets into the wet ground, and checked the internet for safety. One concern I had is the pellet opening up after ingestion, but the goats seemed fine (really didn't eat too much) and the internet said pine was okay. I didn't do it again though!

I met a Nigerian dwarf owner that would buy her pellets as the open bag discount item at her local farm store, for $1/bag! She said that her ND wouldn't eat the pellets, but her Nubians would. 

I buy my pellets for about $5/bag, which lasts for two-three weeks. A lot cheaper option than paper shreds, washing pads daily, or expensive litter.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Most small animals (rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, & hamsters) can be successfully "litterbox" trained as they naturally use one area of their enclosure for a potty. It's a lot less expensive and easier to clean if you take advantage of this inclination! Use wood pellets (either from the livestock store horse bedding, or wood stove pellets) in a shallow container in this area and then many choose fleece or linoleum or other options for the rest of their enclosure so you don't have to fill the entire thing with bedding.

http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/31234-litter-training-your-hamster-pics/


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> aspen wood shaving work. just don't ever use pine. if you use the aspen I would provide some ripped up toilet paper for bedding material


Why not use pine? I've only read not to use cedar because of the oils. Thanks


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

We use Kiln dried Pine shavings for our Rabbit and Guinea Pig. We've never had any problems with pine.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

I've used cedar chips and pine mostly. I've also gotten the shredded paper bedding that you can buy in the stores. Overall I prefer cedar. I've never had problems when using the wood shavings and I think it actually helps keep the smell down a little bit better. I've only ever had gerbils and hamsters for rodent pets.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

jaimn said:


> Why not use pine? I've only read not to use cedar because of the oils. Thanks


I meant cedar not pine! sorry, my bad!


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> I meant cedar not pine! sorry, my bad!


 Thanks for clarifying. I thought that I was doing something wrong, again. :GAAH:

I've definitely been trying to make a habit of researching things that I think I know before sharing them. I made the statement to a friend, "xyz isn't good to eat because of the toxins". Later I got a call from the family, interrogating why it's not good... so I had to research it out, not that it did any good! Well, for me it did, because I was then more informed, but it came back to "to each their own". I fully agree with that statement, but then it makes it hard to share with friends when my opinion is always wrong. sorry, rant over :goodnight:


----------

